# cost of tallow



## lionprincess00 (Nov 7, 2014)

I was receiving fat trimmings for free. Well this miserable man at the market that looks at me as though he would love to see me dead was the only one there last week. He said he had some and went to package it. Now the butcher and all other employees charge me zero for it. They're all so friendly and welcoming. This guy I've seen for yrs there, and he glares every freaking week I show. I smile and say hi! How ya doin! In all southern charm and he glares and walks off. Creaper. 

So anyway, this guy charged me the cost of "soup bones". I didn't buy bones, I bought fat trimmings. Seeing as I got them free to begin with, I'm not one to whine too much about it. Well the receipt was quote [email protected]/8.00 bf soup bones. It rendered down exactly 1 lb cleaned tallow.

So 4.50$/lb for tallow. If they continue charging me now, is this a reasonable cost? I went to essential depot and they are 7$ and change for 32 oz, but they had over 16$ shipping. So I didn't think it was a fair comparison. I heading there now and didn't know if I should get it at 4.50 or not. Thx for the insight!


----------



## reinbeau (Nov 7, 2014)

Absolutely ridiculous.  I buy suet for 99¢ a pound and render it.  Ends up at about $1.20 per pound (accounting for waste).  You are not paying for marrow bones, you're paying for fat.  He's an idiot, sorry.


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 7, 2014)

Check out Soaper's Choice.  They have it for 1.65 a lb but of course that doesn't count shipping.  It's 11.55 for 7 lbs.   

That's a bummer that now they want to charge you.


----------



## Obsidian (Nov 7, 2014)

I pay around $1 a lb for my suet.


----------



## newbie (Nov 7, 2014)

$4.50 is crazy! You can buy the meat for that or less!!! He was just taking you for a ride. I get soup bones for $1-2 a pound and those have good amounts of meat on them as well. Looks like you have to wait for the butchers who don't hate you to be back.

Soaper's Choice has Tallow for 86 cents a pound in the 50 pound cube, all rendered and packaged. THe shipping will depend on how far you are from Chicago but you could compare with someplace more local. Even so, clearly beef fat is not normally 4 dang dollars a pound.


----------



## jblaney (Nov 7, 2014)

Does anyone use the tallow at smart & final?   I have not, but saw it recently and made my husband take a pic.   It's very inexpensive but contains a preservative.


----------



## IrishLass (Nov 7, 2014)

jblaney said:
			
		

> Does anyone use the tallow at smart & final? I have not, but saw it recently and made my husband take a pic. It's very inexpensive but contains a preservative.



My Smart & Final sells beef tallow, too. I haven't bought any yet because I'm still using up the tallow I bought elsewhere, but once that is gone, I will think I shall buy it from there.

To the OP- I would do what Newbie said- hold off on buying any fat trimmings until the nice butchers are there to wait on you.

IrishLass


----------



## goji_fries (Nov 7, 2014)

Answer: haters


----------



## lionprincess00 (Nov 7, 2014)

Mission accomplished! Asked for trimmings, the cutting butcher was there and I got this! Thinking it should render to a good 5 solid lbs or so.

The mean guy saw and sneered. He looked so mad and I was nice as pie. I said if they charge it's cool, I may find cheaper elsewhere and just need to know the cost. He overheard and was so mad looking, and I wondered if he thought I was getting him into trouble or something.

Honestly, Kroger employs mentally and physically disabled. I don't know if he has a handicap and is rude looking towards patrons because he has, say, a form of social anxiety or is on the autism spectrum. It may be anxiety and not anger, but boy he shoots bullets out his eyes.

So this holiday season, he shall receive my biggest and prettiest soap when I deliver them to all the butchers for being so kind to me with the free tallow he needs the kindness probably the most.


----------



## IrishLass (Nov 7, 2014)

Sweet!

 IrishLass


----------



## new12soap (Nov 7, 2014)

Wow, that guy needs a Coke and a Smile.

That is way too much to pay, as everyone else has said. Wait until there are nicer people there or order from soaper's choice. I have never ordered the organic grass fed overpriced tallow from essential depot because to me that is absurd to pay that much money.

We don't have Smart and Final where I live, but if we did I would absolutely buy tallow there. As for the preservative, I don't know what the ingredient list says but my guess it is actually what we soapers would call an antioxidant, like what is used in store bought lard. It is used in a very tiny amount to help extend shelf life and stave off rancidity. In fact, if I am not mistaken, it may one of the ingredients that Kevin Dunn recommends to prevent DOS.

So embrace it! Use the tallow!

lionprincess, another option for you may be the Great Value brand shortening at walmart. NOT the vegetable shortening, just shortening. It's a blend of mostly tallow and some palm, there is a sap value for it on soapcalc. It's a little over 2.5lbs for around $3-4, still a lot less than you paid!

eta: took me too long to type AGAIN, glad you got the tallow


----------



## Saponista (Nov 7, 2014)

Smother him with niceness, even if he is mean and gives you daggers. I would deffo give him some soap at Christmas. I often find that eventually people give in if you refuse to accept their hostility.


----------



## grumpy_owl (Nov 7, 2014)

Dude, whether he is a hater or not isn't relevant--the important thing is you're being charged for stuff they would normally throw away, and charged a fair amount. Once you walk out the door with your dirt-cheap trimmings, someone's smile/lack of smile shouldn't matter.
But...
They are overcharging, and I say this as someone who spends $5/lb for local rendered tallow made from Louisiana grass-fed, organic, hand-massaged, champagne-suckled, blahdeeblah beef. I'm willing to pay through the nose for the swanky imprimatur and the local connection and the alleviating of guilt because the cows don't come from Big Meat, and also for the convenience of not having to render my own tallow.
But you aren't getting these benefits AND you're getting attitude AND paying for it ... pffft. PM me if you're interested in high-end Southern fat.I might could set up a deal with my tattooed butcher boys.


----------



## goji_fries (Nov 7, 2014)

lionprincess00 said:


> Mission accomplished! Asked for trimmings, the cutting butcher was there and I got this! Thinking it should render to a good 5 solid lbs or so.
> 
> The mean guy saw and sneered. He looked so mad and I was nice as pie. I said if they charge it's cool, I may find cheaper elsewhere and just need to know the cost. He overheard and was so mad looking, and I wondered if he thought I was getting him into trouble or something.
> 
> ...



YEs!


----------



## Jstar (Nov 7, 2014)

Wow, that is alot to pay..glad you got it for free..I'll have to go check my Kroger guys and see if I can get it free too 

I just bought around 10 lbs or so at HEB, and it cost roughly a bit over a buck a pound.

I did a first render today so not sure how many lbs I'll get in the final tally


----------



## goji_fries (Nov 8, 2014)

Jstar said:


> Wow, that is alot to pay..glad you got it for free..I'll have to go check my Kroger guys and see if I can get it free too
> 
> I just bought around 10 lbs or so at HEB, and it cost roughly a bit over a buck a pound.
> 
> I did a first render today so not sure how many lbs I'll get in the final tally



When you render it let us know what you got out of the 10 lbs :wave:


----------



## cgawlik (Nov 8, 2014)

And this reminds me, I need to hit my local butcher up this week. They give me as much as I want, all I have to do is call in the a.m. and they will save all the trimmings for the day. I get pig fat and beef fat at no cost.. takes a good two days to render but worth it. Guess I should make a special batch for my guys to show appreciation to the friendliness they have all shown me over the past few months


----------



## Lbrown123 (Jan 18, 2015)

new12soap said:


> Wow, that guy needs a Coke and a Smile.
> 
> That is way too much to pay, as everyone else has said. Wait until there are nicer people there or order from soaper's choice. I have never ordered the organic grass fed overpriced tallow from essential depot because to me that is absurd to pay that much money.
> 
> ...




What is the GV shortening listed as in soap calc ?


----------



## snappyllama (Jan 18, 2015)

Lionprincess, I think you're right. Some folks need kindness more than others, and it can often be a challenge to give them what they need instead of what they deserve. But I figure that I feel better staying nice than I would if I didn't. So it's really just selfish on my part... the being nice.

Glad you got your trimmings! You get +10 soaping cred from rendering your own tallow.


----------



## new12soap (Jan 18, 2015)

Lbrown123 said:


> What is the GV shortening listed as in soap calc ?



Walmart GV Shortening, it's toward the bottom of the list.

HTH


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 18, 2015)

IrishLass said:


> My Smart & Final sells beef tallow, too. I haven't bought any yet because I'm still using up the tallow I bought elsewhere, but once that is gone, I will think I shall buy it from there.
> 
> To the OP- I would do what Newbie said- hold off on buying any fat trimmings until the nice butchers are there to wait on you.
> 
> IrishLass


I use S&F's tallow, it works beautifully. Although I admit I cannot compare it to fresh rendered, and this is hydrogenated to make a shortening. I use the Beef Tallow choice in soapcalc, since I could not come up with the sap number. I emailed the manufacturer and asked S&F's manager if he could get it. He could not get anymore info than I already had. Forgot to mention, their beef tallow shortening is 100% tallow which is why I use the tallow option


----------



## xraygrl (Jan 18, 2015)

I have used the great value shortening and it has worked fine. I have seen other grocers list theirs as Precreamed Shortening so if you see that read the label, it should be tallow.


----------



## pbandtay (Jan 18, 2015)

lionprincess00 said:


> Mission accomplished! Asked for trimmings, the cutting butcher was there and I got this! Thinking it should render to a good 5 solid lbs or so.
> 
> The mean guy saw and sneered. He looked so mad and I was nice as pie. I said if they charge it's cool, I may find cheaper elsewhere and just need to know the cost. He overheard and was so mad looking, and I wondered if he thought I was getting him into trouble or something.
> 
> ...


Know that it is a little late in the game but I work with the disabled here in south dakota. I am not saying that it is always the same, but most people that are a little MR might be a little on the mean side, but most are really sweet, due to not fully understanding mean.. Most autistic don't do well with in a larger group they mostly turn inward, or if not to bad to handle large groups will be fine, don't act like that. Most are going in as good if not sweet people, unless they trigger into a behavior. 
I am going to say that dude was a jerk that didn't like anything to be free, or given away. 
No since I didn't read all the posts I hope I didn't make a fool of myself lol.


----------



## lenarenee (Jan 18, 2015)

cmzaha said:


> I use S&F's tallow, it works beautifully. Although I admit I cannot compare it to fresh rendered, and this is hydrogenated to make a shortening. I use the Beef Tallow choice in soapcalc, since I could not come up with the sap number. I emailed the manufacturer and asked S&F's manager if he could get it. He could not get anymore info than I already had. Forgot to mention, their beef tallow shortening is 100% tallow which is why I use the tallow option


 
cmzaha, I have asked at two Smart and Final stores for beef tallow and
they saw they've never heard or seen it.  When you buy it, is it kept in the shortening/oils section? What does the package look like?  

I would love to find a source of local tallow! I splurged and bought some from ebay but I can't make that a habit.


----------



## jblaney (Jan 18, 2015)

I have a 50 pound box sitting in my living room right now.   It's called Beef Shortening by First Street, don't ask for tallow since they won't know what you are talking about probably.   It's in the oil section I believe, with all the other frying oils and it's in a box, not refrigerated or anything.


----------



## lenarenee (Jan 18, 2015)

Thank you jblaney; I'll keep looking!


----------



## ariella42 (Jan 18, 2015)

I just went to the store to try to find some tallow (I've seen it at Walmart, so I thought our large grocery store would have it too), but they didn't have any. I guess I should have asked the butcher about it. I'm going to have to ask the local butcher in the town we're moving to what they do with their fat trimmings. They butcher local beef, which would an added bonus.


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 18, 2015)

lenarenee said:


> cmzaha, I have asked at two Smart and Final stores for beef tallow and
> they saw they've never heard or seen it.  When you buy it, is it kept in the shortening/oils section? What does the package look like?
> 
> I would love to find a source of local tallow! I splurged and bought some from ebay but I can't make that a habit.



It is in a 50lb box. They do not carry it in a can or smaller amounts. The box says First Street Beef Shortening. I always transfer it to buckets or I would take a pic. Possibly not all carry it but your S&F manager should be able to get it. I live in a large hispanic area so lard and tallows are usually available. LOL, Blaney beat me to it. She is right it is in the oil section. Smart & Final managers are very helpful and they know what they have


----------



## lenarenee (Jan 18, 2015)

cmzaha said:


> It is in a 50lb box. They do not carry it in a can or smaller amounts. The box says First Street Beef Shortening. I always transfer it to buckets or I would take a pic. Possibly not all carry it but your S&F manager should be able to get it. I live in a large hispanic area so lard and tallows are usually available. LOL, Blaney beat me to it. She is right it is in the oil section. Smart & Final managers are very helpful and they know what they have


 
Nothing smaller?  Oh, well. I went through 24 pounds of lard in 5 weeks, do 50 lbs of tallow just makes me drool!

Can you remember a rough idea of the price?


----------



## jblaney (Jan 18, 2015)

I think it was about $35, but don't hold me to it.   I thought it was a good price.


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 18, 2015)

I pay approx $36 for the 50 lbs of Beef Shortening


----------



## lenarenee (Jan 18, 2015)

Yeah that is - less than a dollar a pound! :grin:  Cheaper than lard which was  6.77  for a 4lb bucket last time I was at Wal Mart.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Jan 19, 2015)

The lard at smart & final is about the same price as the beef tallow, maybe even a few dollars less. It is also in the 50 lb. box, made by First Street. I have noticed the prices change from time to time, but only by a couple of dollars.


----------



## lenarenee (Jan 19, 2015)

Ooh...50 lbs of lard and tallow....I'm gonna need some more lye!


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 19, 2015)

lionprincess00 said:


> I was receiving fat trimmings for free. Well this miserable man at the market that looks at me as though he would love to see me dead was the only one there last week. He said he had some and went to package it. Now the butcher and all other employees charge me zero for it. They're all so friendly and welcoming. This guy I've seen for yrs there, and he glares every freaking week I show. I smile and say hi! How ya doin! In all southern charm and he glares and walks off. Creaper.


Okay trouble maker :razz: Now that you got me curious about using fat trimmings please tell me how to render it. I was at the store and happen to ask the butcher if I could get some fat trimmings. I know have a 5lb package (no charge) and now I do not know what to do with it. Help please..................
I am just curious if I can tell a difference from the tallow shortening versus fresh rendered fat. Thanks


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jan 19, 2015)

Sure! I wrote this on another thread. I edited it some for you....

Hi! I take it and cut off all meat bits I can. Then I cut it into small inch sized pieces or so. Someone here mentioned baking soda to help the render smell, and another mentioned salt for helping get impurities out. 
So.

I put it into a pot of water that's filled halfway up the fat. I pour a good half cup or so of salt into it. I mix oh about 3 tablespoons of baking soda into water and pour it on as well. It creates a reaction and releases carbon dioxide, so beware as it heats of spilling over. I did an experiment not using baking soda in the render, and by the third it still smelled extremely meaty. Whatever the reason, it helps a ton reduce the overall finished product's odor. BEWARE OF EVAPORATION, and fill with fresh water as needed.

I heat it on medium low for a good half hour, and then lower the temperature to full low. I simmer for, oh, 4 hours or more, until the fat looks like a gelatinous gooey sinus infection lol. I strain it through a sieve into a glass Pyrex baking dish, used cheesecloth in the sieve once but can't find it anywhere after I ran out, so sieve it is. 

I refrigerate it for at least 4 hours or so. It needs to cool completely through. Overnight is best.

Look at the liquid now. Below the fat in the dish after its cooled, the water is a deep muddy brown and STINKS like what I would *think* a dead body smells like. I almost gag at this point when I go and dump it in the field for the coyotes to sniff out haha. 
Once I didn't do this, and I'm assuming I used cleaner pieces of fat and cut most trimming off compared to other times, so you may or may not get this.

It looks like it's pretty clean fat now, but there's more cleaning that can occur, and I want it very very clean to prevent smell, dos development, and just the yuck factor of bits being left behind. That water was so nasty, and if it was that bad there's more cleaning throughout the fat that needs to happen.

Scrape any funk off the base of the fat disc and discard.

Pop out the solid fat disc and place in the pot. Fill with water to cover an inch below the fat, or so. This isn't an exact science, so close is fine.. Add about a quarter cup of salt and another few tbs of baking soda. Heat on low, and melt it. I keep it here for a couple hours or so. I strain it out into the cleaned out Pyrex. Cool for at least 4 hours. It just needs adequate time to harden completely through. If you pop it out too quickly, the bottom of the disc will still be water logged. The water beneath the fat disc this second render is a murky slightly tinted white. Very murky. 
Scrape the base of yucks again.

I do it again. This time I use about between 1/8 and 1/4 cup of salt. Honestly I dump and eyeball it, but for instructions sake, start with these and make it your own. The water after cooling is a cloudy white, but getting cleaner looking.
Scrape discolored base.
I do it the fourth time. The water is almost clear after this render and cooling. This is how I know most of the impurities are gone. I DON'T use salt this final render nor baking soda. The salt may be what clouds the left over water in the above rendering, but I know it still needs the extra rendering based on the smell too. The smell is nonexistent practically by the fourth render and cooling. The water left beneath the disc doesn't smell either by the fourth time. Is four necessary, probably not. I just want a clean clean product if I'm going to do it myself and not purchase it.
Now is it necessary on bigger batches, yes and so is a fifth. If you're doing a lot at once, it may need 5 renders.
If you split your 5 lbs into 2.5 renders each, 4 is good. If you do all at once, use a big enough pot for the bubbles of salt and baking soda reacting, and plan on 5 renders, and potentially 6 depending on how little the odor remains.


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 19, 2015)

Thankyou Lionprincess. I tried doing a search for rendering but did not find your previous post. It is in the pot now


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jan 19, 2015)

Not a problem, and glad I can help! I took the article off smf (in the article section on rendering), and googled someone's blog (don't remember who). I found a poster mention how they did it, and that's what I came up with.


----------



## lenarenee (Jan 19, 2015)

Okay, good to know. :shock: Thanks for that lionprincess. I am not longer considering rendering my own, and am much, much more understanding as to why people charge $5 a pound on ebay for grass fed organic tallow!!


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jan 19, 2015)

lenarenee said:


> Okay, good to know. :shock: Thanks for that lionprincess. I am not longer considering rendering my own, and am much, much more understanding as to why people charge $5 a pound on ebay for grass fed organic tallow!!



Sure lol! It sounds daunting I know (and it is some work, but most is the work of the stove really). It may not be totally necessary, but even the article here on smf recommends 3 renders, so I know the more the cleaner. I'd be leary of buying others, and seeing as mine is totally scent free, color free, and hard as a rock after refrigeration, I'm confident I have a top notch quality product. It makes me feel so old school too, and since I love baking bread from scratch and such, it gives me a bigger feeling of homesteading accomplishment. Sounds silly, but I love it!


----------



## reinbeau (Jan 20, 2015)

Three renders might be necessary for the various fats when rendering tallow, but all I render is suet, and there's just one dry render.  It isn't hard at all.  My rendered tallow is pristine white on the first go.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jan 20, 2015)

Fat trimmings are riddled with impurities, and suet is gold. I'm on the lookout for suet, and yup. Wouldn't render it this way for suet.


----------



## Dorymae (Jan 20, 2015)

Go talk to some farmers for suet. They will tell you who butchers for them. The butcher is who you want to talk to!  There are not many true butchers left out there, and it is common for the to have the shop in their home or garage, so it isn't always easy to find them. Most don't sell meat anymore, the just do butchering for individuals.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jan 20, 2015)

Now I have been to a massage therapist less than a handful of times. She's awesome. She once told me she buys a cow and has it butchered. The meat lasts her family the whole year. I haven't had the money for her in months, but I need to make a 30 minute session and discuss her suet, her farmer, and see about getting the good stuff ;-)


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 21, 2015)

Out of my 5lbs of fat trimming from the butcher I ended up with 4.4 lbs of fat to render after trimming. Rendering 4 times gave me 2.2 lbs of pure white tallow with 0 smell. LOL, can't say it is cost effective with an electric stove!! Aside from that I am going to pester the butcher once a week and put it in the freezer until I have at least 15 lbs to render. My large pot will hold at least 15 lbs. My problem is I really cannot talk them out of more than 5lbs at a time since they have a company that picks up all their fat for rendering, they did tell me I can go back weekly


----------



## xraygrl (Jan 21, 2015)

I found a butcher once years ago about 30 minutes away. Contacted them about getting some beef fat and suet from them...they agreed to save some for me and I could have it for free. Went to pick it up, and it stunk to the high heavens like it had been sitting out for days and was rotten. I could not stand the smell and threw it all away. I Never went back. 

I did try rendering some fat trimmings I picked up from a grocery store one time. It was a LOT of work for little return. My hat is off to those of you who render your own. Kudos! For me it's too much like work LOL! I'll buy my stuff already rendered thank you very much


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 21, 2015)

The fat I acqired at my local Stater Bros really did not smell at all. Granted after the first render it had some odor but was really only a nice meaty smell. I am so amazed at how beautiful my chunk of fresh rendered is. After my first straining I took the gooey gloppy stuff that was in my strainer and dumped it in a cast iron fry pan to render it down more. Worked great and I actually got quite a lot of tallow from it which I strained and added it into the second render of my fat.


----------



## KristaY (Jan 21, 2015)

If any of you have friends or family that are hunters, ask them who butchers their game. Those guys usually work full time for a grocery store (or are retired) and do private, game harvest butchery out of their homes. Since they need fresh suet or lard to blend with the grind, I bet they would be able to help you get what you want.


----------



## rainycityjen (Jan 21, 2015)

I rendered suet from a fancy grocery store last month. The end product smelled like turned hamburger and traumatized my husband, so that he refuses to use any soap I make with the tallow. I have to admit the tallow still smells beefy, even frozen. I don't know exactly what I did wrong.


----------



## Dorymae (Jan 22, 2015)

You need to render it over and over.  Usually 3 times is enough but if it has a stronger scent (or stench) you may have to render 4,5 or even 6 times.  

Eventually with a lot of water washing (rendering) you will be left with clean, white, unscented fat.


----------



## HappyHomeSoapCo (May 7, 2015)

I am lucky in that I have access to ground clean white suet for pretty cheap. I usually only do the dry render once and it renders in about 30-45mins, is pure white and very little odor.  However, I recently left the pot on the stove too long while putting the baby to bed and the little bits of meat that were in there stuck to the bottom of the pot and smelt awful. I let it cool, strained it with cheese cloth and now I have my pretty white tallow.  But that burnt smell is still there. I am going to try adding water, salt, and baking soda but I'm wondering how much to add? I have 94.5 oz rendered fat, which is almost 6lbs and I'm going to use a large stock pot.


----------



## lionprincess00 (May 7, 2015)

Water up little less than half way, a third a cup to full cup of salt per a 6 lb batch, and if you like use about a quarter cup or less of baking soda, but beware because baking soda is slightly alkaline and will turn some of it into soap which you will see floating at the top if it gets too hot. I tried it without the baking soda and it just still has an odor to me after several renders. So I continue to use the soda and strain through cheesecloth and floaties. Maybe, try just 1/8 cup.


----------



## HappyHomeSoapCo (May 7, 2015)

lionprincess00 said:


> Water up little less than half way, a third a cup to full cup of salt per a 6 lb batch, and if you like use about a quarter cup or less of baking soda, but beware because baking soda is slightly alkaline and will turn some of it into soap which you will see floating at the top if it gets too hot. I tried it without the baking soda and it just still has an odor to me after several renders. So I continue to use the soda and strain through cheesecloth and floaties. Maybe, try just 1/8 cup.



Thank you so so much!


----------



## Kaolin washer (Aug 9, 2021)

I hate it when the store treats me like I am pissing them off and running there day . do they not realize its there living?


----------



## MarinaB (Aug 11, 2021)

I pay $5 for 50 lbs of beef fat.
But I am next door to an Amish farm. 
I made up a very special formula for my tallow soap.


----------



## Kaolin washer (Aug 11, 2021)

i payed 14$ for one pint at wall mart, but then found soapers choice. and got 7 pounds for 27.00$  and thats beef tallow so I am happy with that


----------



## kagey (Aug 11, 2021)

I pay 77¢ per pound of fat trimmings.
I freeze them to make taking off all the meat easier.
5 lbs gives me about 1 pound of meat (I wonder if I should make dog food from this?)
and approx 2 lbs of tallow.

I've approached local BBQ places to acquire the fat they trim off their briskets -- but they were confused about me wanting raw fat and probably concerned with liabilities. I'll probably try approaching them again later if I need more than my local Winn Dixie is able to provide.


----------

